# DO NOT Yellow Card a Dishplayer Yet!!



## Rustynuts (Aug 7, 2004)

Not sure if anyone else has warned, but I just got my new yellow smart card to swap for the old blue one. Now both my units are hosed until a software update! I was on/off with techs for 5-hrs tonite and I still don't have full access, and what I do have is spotty and the audio doesn't synch.

Tech says there will a software update coming soon to hopefully fix (as I threatened to go all cable!). So be warned, keep your blue cards until the last minute! I can't even go back to the old blue cards now as they hosed them somehow, even the tech couldn't get them back on the account.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

They are sending me a new receiver. several phone calls over a 24 hour period.

See ya
Tony


----------



## stonecold (Feb 20, 2004)

no problems hear and I been running a yellow card in my 7200 since september. if you dont belive me go back into the archives I took a screen shot of it.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I just got a new yellow card for my DishPlayer late last week. I haven't put it in yet because I need to archive some programs that are on the hard drive (I wanted to be on the safe side to make sure I did not lose them in case there was a problem). According to the information included with the card I need to replace it within the next two weeks. I hope that they get the new software out before that date. 

I have been hearing mixed reports on the card swap for the DishPlayers. Some (like Stonecold) have reported no problems while others (like Tony, Rustynuts and quite a few others) have reported problems. There has also been some posts (on usenet) that DISH is sending 501s to replace the 7100 and 7200s if you have a card swap problem. I sure don't want a 501 (or even a 508) in place of the 7100 I have.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Mine has been running *mostly* ok for over a month. I get more blackouts (about one a day) but a 7-sec-back keypress takes care of that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My 7200 went NUTZ after I swapped.


----------



## jaschier (Mar 28, 2005)

the old school dishplayers, for some unknown but not surprising reason, seem to have much higher rate of just going completely nuts, even if it does have current software and web client software is current. its hit or miss


----------



## ckendall (Dec 10, 2004)

I to have been thru the hell posted by others with my three 7200 Dishplayers 
after getting the new yellow cards. After hours trying all the reset tricks and over 3 hrs on the phone I got them to work but with blackouts and diginoise pixilations and crappy sound. Eventually they reactivated my blue cards and everything is working fine again after switch checks etc. but they say they are sending NEW YELLOW CARDS. I doubt these will work either. They say this has not been a problem for most 7X00 owners but all three of mine had the problem. Is this a conspiracy to get us to change units. I will drop Dish if they charge me for new units or make my use DVRs I don't like. I have enough troubles with the 921. The Dish tech I worked with on the phone didn't mention any software update to make this work and told me my software was up to date. 

Kendall


----------



## beaubob (Jan 30, 2003)

I had the same issue with my 7100 this week. I have SW ver 125, they said ver 126 is needed to make it work. Went back to the blue card and it works. They did offer me a 510 for $50, so I took it. I have a 508 and haven't had any issues with it. Unlike the 7100 with the blackouts, occasional freezing, loss of channel listings, and slow channel guide.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I had two Dishplayers crap out when I tried the yellow card swap. Personal TV wouldn't work as it wouldn't take the activation code at first. A second set of cards fixed that problem, but then took 10 seconds to change channels. I finally gave up and swapped them for 2 508s. They are on light duty in the kids rooms and doing great. It's nice to have new remotes where I can actually read the numbers again......


----------



## jlabsher (Aug 26, 2002)

2 301's and one 501. Took all of 10 minutes to swap and no problems at all!


----------

